# how to bring out a shine after applying lacquer?



## toffee_pie (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have done a paint job on my bumper with rattle cans (I know, I know) its been off the car for weeks and i was making the most of the weather.

The outcome actually (aside from lack of sheen) is ok - there was a fair few dents and scuffs on the bottom which have been filled, polished etc. If there was a sheen it would be in far better condition than it was previously

All i need is the final shine which is clearly lacking, I think (but just a guess) that I waited too long in applying the final clear coat, so the result was dull.

I done at least 4 base coats, i sanded the 2nd last coat with 2k wet and then applied another base coat - tack ragged it and applied lacquer - albeit probably a bit late and in this weather it dried too quickly.

can I polish this out or do i need to apply more base coat and another clear coat?

I used 1k clear coat (sunox extreme ultra clear lacquer)

This is what it should look like ! (rear door, not washed in months..)










bumper..


----------



## toffee_pie (Jan 21, 2015)

I realised the lacquer is ultra clear 1k - i actually asked for ultra gloss, ugh

don't know if that would make a difference.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Im not a painting expert but there are some folks on here than do it professionally who could probably advise better.

In my experience and taking into account the above, i would say you either have some filling work to do on the bottom of the bumper or the paint has splatted out on to it, would need filling and sanding or maybe high build primer and sanding smooth. 

Also when I've done alloy wheels i was lead to believe sanding the primer is to be done to get a smooth finish with the paint but not to sand the colour coat. Then the clear goes on last and after a few weeks you can flatten it back and polish. 

It has a very satin finish, how heavy did you apply the paint, you start off with a light coat or two (dust coats) and then need to go heavy enough to get it smooth but not so heavy you get runs. Then once satisfied move onto clear coat again needs to be end up heavy enough that its smooth but without causing runs (probably the hardest of the spraying parts). Once dried in a could of weeks can be hit with the sandpaper and some compound/polish and finish should be good


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

From my admittedly DIY experience with a good working knowledge of painting car parts. Unless you get the clear coat to go on with at least a fairly good shine then you have put it on in far too light coats and its landed on the panel dry. You could try cutting compound maybe even some 2500 wet and dry first. But honestly I think you'll need to put the clear coat on better to achieve a decent end result. You could try some 2k clearcoat in a spray can. I find it gives a far better gloss and the cans tend to have a better nozzle on them. If you don't want to use 2k then my best 1k suggestion is the "Halfords bodyshop lacquer" as it has an ok fan nozzle and as long as you apply wet coat with 50% overlap you can achieve a good result.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

This was with spray cans, after 2 coats. I applied a further 3 to get a decent level of gloss.


----------

